# April's Back!



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

April isworking at Buckets Sports Grillon Mondays, *Wednesdays*, and Saturday nights. She wants everyone to come see her. Buckets is located on Davis Hwy just north of Home Depot. Full Bar, huge selection of beer, 72" plasma TV, pool tables and best of all your friend and waitress April. She still remembers everyone's beverage of choice. We're going tonight to check it out.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

when does Buckets open.... its right next to my favorite sushi resturant... ,mmmmmmm man now im hungry....


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Buckets is open now. The grand opening will be in mid march, they are ironing everything out now. How does everybody know April? I just met her, I'm good friends with the owner and management...as they are all brothers.lol

The main focus is food, and they are doing their best to make the food great and get people talking! Everything has been great so far and their prices are even better.

They open are open for lunch and dinner. Located on Davis hwy between airport blvd and brent ln. North side of fitness master in the strip mall.

Go try it out and tell everybody! :letsdrink


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

April always took care of the PFF Sam's crowd.... She was the Bomb and never had to ask what anyone was drinking...


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

We went there last night and the food was great. The owner's want our business and agreed to give a discount to anyone who mentions that they are with the PFF on Wednesday nights. April will be there and is excited about seeing the PFF crowd again.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i'll see if i can round the crowd up!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats, on her being back in the game.. But I dont think I'll make it over to buckets....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/2/2008)*i'll see if i can round the crowd up!




I may be cheap ....but I'm easy....

looking forward to Buckets O'beer :toast


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a plan..


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wld1985 (3/2/2008)*congrats, on her being back in the game.. But I dont think I'll make it over to buckets....


Something wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys/gals-

My name is Paul, and my Fiance and I are the owners of Buckets Sports Grill. As said, we would love to have yall stop by whenever you get a chance. Also mentioned, we are offering a discount to all members of this forum, just tell your server/bartender your username, and we will make it happen! Also, please give Andrew (my brother/partner) or myself, any feedback about the place, as we would love to hear it!

I looking forward to meeting some of you. 

Thanks a ton, Birdsnest, it was great meeting you, and looking forward to next time!!

BTW, yes, April is awesome!

Paul Konecny


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Paul, i guess i am the ring leader or (village idiot!) of the wed. night get togethers. i'll see if i can get the group together this wed. night around 6pm. i look forward to seeing the new place and meeting all of you. keep an eye on the site, i'll post a thread about the meet up. maybe we can get an idea how many of us will show up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome, buddy! I am a fisherman from way back and plan to get back into it here shortly, so I am probably going to need some help from you guys as well 

But seriously, we would love to have yalls support.....Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed the Buckets get together, I was stuck in Prattville another night. April said it was great seeing everyone again, and wanted me to thank everyone for coming.


----------



## Thatguy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm ready!


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Is Buckets the new Wednesday night gathering spot? I will be down in late April and early May after a two year absence from the coast. I can't wait! It will be great to get back down and see you guys and do some fishing.


----------

